# H&M Bowstrings shooting staff



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello everyone, it's that time of year again. I need to know from the current shooting staff who will be staying on board for the 2010 year. Please reply through a PM as i don't always check my threads. Thank You Mike


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

pm sent.great guy and company to be a staffer for:thumbs_up.


----------



## MAH (Mar 3, 2008)

*2010 Staff*

pm sent Thanks Mike
Mark & Andrew


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

glad to be back on for 2010 thanks mike


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

buckmaster27 said:


> glad to be back on for 2010 thanks mike


 +1:teeth:


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

PM sent

Thanks Mike


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

PM sent!! Thank you sir!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Skink (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'm Still In*

I love these strings....so does everyone i show them to.....


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Count me in Mike.Dont know if I'll need any strings though.The last ones I got are so good,they still look like new!


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Up!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

bump


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

buckmaster27 said:


> glad to be back on for 2010 thanks mike


+1:smile:


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Up!


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*bump*

this guy is a joy to deal with , and makes a quality product as well


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for having me back Mike!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

let me get in on this i have heard noting but good about your strings and i will need probably 3 sets this year.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

d_money said:


> let me get in on this i have heard noting but good about your strings and i will need probably 3 sets this year.


send a resume to [email protected] Mike


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Bump!
For the greatest stringbuilder I know


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

im on the shooting staff now.


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Up:smile:


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Up again


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Top!


----------

